# what fuse to pull when towing 2007 Nissan Versa



## Murphcrud (Sep 3, 2018)

Hello,
I have been hearing about the pulling of a fuse when towing my 2007 Nissan Versa with manual transmission 4 down. Does anyone know which fuse to pull, to prevent battery drain and still have the vehicle's steering wheel remaining unlocked and brake assist remaining functional? I presume that the key will remain in the ignition in the accessory position. I have been towing my nissan using this method for approximately one year and the odd time, I forget to turn off the radio and a/c which leads to battery drain. I am aware of most of the by pass electrical options, plus other options wiring the system to MH battery, etc. 
Not to be rude, but I AM ONLY INTERESTED IN THE FUSE to be pulled, no other solutions please. I was about to do the 'trial and error' method, but I figured someone out there could make my job easier.
Thanks for your help


----------

